# :nayps3:



## Rydian (Apr 29, 2011)

ILU for adopting this.




That is all.


----------



## prowler (Apr 29, 2011)

Inb4 'testing'


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 29, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> ILU for adopting this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I second it. Who was it who posted it originally anyways?

Also, we need a !!!


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 29, 2011)

Why you no add 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?
I worked so hard on it


----------



## Devin (Apr 29, 2011)

No :nayxbox:? We could have it sit there, and get the RRoD and explode?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 29, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Original post

First official use


----------



## awssk8er (Apr 29, 2011)

With all the stuff going on with Sony, I'll be using that a lot...


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 29, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Schlupi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's right! I was searching and couldn't remember where it was the other day. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks!


----------



## Zorua (Apr 30, 2011)

Awesome. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






I'll be using this more than


----------



## omgpwn666 (Apr 30, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> Why you no add
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seriously, that thing is nice. And you punks, I like PS3. I don't have one, but I like it.


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 30, 2011)

Zorua said:
			
		

> Awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 What? Why you no like GBA?


----------



## Zorua (Apr 30, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> Zorua said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Since I don't hate GBA, I don't use it.


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 30, 2011)

Zorua said:
			
		

> Schlupi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AAAAH I read what you said wrong lol. I thought you said "won't be using it more than" lol...

I am tired. it's 2 AM here. I should sleep...


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Apr 30, 2011)

Why not replace the "hate" icon all together?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








  I kinda like the SP...


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 30, 2011)

Cool! New emoticon! But I'm using 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 more than 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 since I like PS3 better than SP.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Apr 30, 2011)

yay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i like it.
soon we will have some more emoticons.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh hey it IS official! Nice.


----------



## Evo.lve (Apr 30, 2011)

I love it.

Ich liebe.

J'adore.

?????

etc.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 1, 2011)

Zorua said:
			
		

> Schlupi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There's only one true GBA, and it sure as hell isn't the SP or Micro.

CLASSIC GBA POWAAAH! (Seriously, it just "feels" better in your hands >> screw the backlight.)


----------



## Mazor (May 3, 2011)

Evo.lve said:
			
		

> I love it.
> 
> Ich liebe.
> 
> ...


Googly translation bro.


----------



## Rydian (Apr 29, 2011)

ILU for adopting this.




That is all.


----------



## Evo.lve (May 3, 2011)

Mazor said:
			
		

> Evo.lve said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Though my German and French fails (though I do know where the French one is wrong) I most certainly did not use Google Translate.

French one is fixed, happy?


----------



## Mazor (May 3, 2011)

Evo.lve said:
			
		

> Mazor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your translation was googly, how you made it is irrelevant.

And no, nobody can be happy as long as you're still googly enough to think "Ich liebe" means "I love *it*".


----------



## AlanJohn (May 3, 2011)

Mazor said:
			
		

> Evo.lve said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know a leetle dutch and know that its supposed to be *Ich liebe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Evo.lve (May 3, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> Mazor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No trolling in serious topics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I did say that my German was a fail.


----------



## tj_cool (May 3, 2011)

Yeah enough testing for now.


----------

